
Show HN: Sidekick-App, a swiss army knife for drivers - billylo
A driving assistant that includes dash cam, trip logging, emergency assist, speed limit display, navigation w&#x2F;ComfortRoute and a HAM radio like feature that enables drivers to communicate with each other.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;sidekick-your-personal-driving-assistant&#x2F;id957252199?mt=8
======
fiatjaf
I like the concept.

